# 2010 beard display



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

What do you guys think? This is from the turkey I shot this spring. I had a little spare time this holiday weekend so I tinkered around with trying to make something unique (at least to me anyways). I cut the spurs off of the legs, trimmed off the skin and marrow, and then bleached the bone in some peroxide (I took the idea from some of guys here...thanks). Then I took an old necklace and stole the beads and clasp off of it. The brass is from the shell that I shot the bird with and the feather is from his wing. The only thing I dont like is that I attempted to carve the date in the brass with my dremel and it kinda turned out crappy. I might still try and fix it. The final plan is to hang it on a wood plaque I'm working on under the tail feather fan once thats done drying out.
Hope everyone had a wonderful turkey season


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I think that is one cool trophy display.
Way to go.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

The feather is a nice touch, can't say I've seen that done before.
Overall...very nice!
BTW, those spurs look shorter than the ones you submitted for the contest.:16suspect........................:evil::lol:


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

That's awesome! Way cool idea!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Very nice:coolgleam


----------



## Cuz (Jan 16, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome, maybe someday I'll get a bird again to do something cool like this.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------

